# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  little pink pills?

## knp

i was giving these little pink pills that say ** on one side and 45 on the other side. what exactly are they and what do they do, and of course what are the side effects?

----------


## cfiler

Post up a pick of them. 

Why don't you ask the person who gave them to you what it is?

----------


## aleister666

> i was giving these little pink pills that say IP on one side and 45 on the other side. what exactly are they and what do they do, and of course what are the side effects?


Send in a pic... AND DO NOT TAKE THEM UNTILL YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THEY ARE!!!.....NOT WHAT SOMEONE SAYS THEY ARE!
Where did you get them??...

----------


## kaberle_15

> i was giving these little pink pills that say IP on one side and 45 on the other side. what exactly are they and what do they do, and of course what are the side effects?


Didn't you're mother warn you about taking candy from strangers?!?!

And yea I wouldn't take then considering you dont know what they are or what they will do to you.

----------


## lil-SLIM

extacy for all u know take three and turn on some techno if u dont feel anything u can atleast rule out X pills lol

----------


## cfiler

It could be tic tacs, it could be estrogen HRT pills, it could be draino. Don't take it untill you know exactly what it is.

Was it in a blister pac?

----------


## one8nine

its called supermakeyouhugeadrol if you eat them all with 2 gallons of milk in under 20 minutes youll gain 50 pounds of muscle and your penis will grow 5 inches

----------


## knp

well first off they were given to me by someone that i know and trust very well, he just doesnt want me knowing that they probally are illegal which i already assumed. and no i havent taken any, and i wont until i know what they are. im going to post pics once i get back to my apartment in a few days.

----------


## POSH

> well first off they were given to me by someone that i know and trust very well, he just doesnt want me knowing that they probally are illegal which i already assumed. and no i havent taken any, and i wont until i know what they are. im going to post pics once i get back to my apartment in a few days.


Did he give or sell (don't tell us price)?

If it says IP, and the package is really IP, then it is illegal.

----------


## poloblue

bro make it easy on your self.. just send them to me!!! no problem bro...

----------


## Rye_guy

dude, are you seriously taking something that you dont know what they are and what they do?

----------


## beuleux

Why exactly did this guy give them to you.... did you ask him for them & what exactly did you ask him for? Or did a stranger just walk up to you and hand them over. As far as I know ** are from china they make a number of things but Id want to be pretty certain before taking them.

----------


## Jacky_Zebsten

shunt one right up ur anus. 

report bak so k?

----------


## MorganKane

> i was giving these little pink pills that say removed on one side and 45 on the other side. what exactly are they and what do they do, and of course what are the side effects?


Probably Masterone 45mg.

Edit: removed UGL name, I suggest you do the same since its against the rules here.

----------


## knp

FIXED: sorry im new here
and like i said before, i havent taken any of them yet. it was giving to me by someone i trust and i did ask this person for something to help me gain strenght and mass. i will have pics sunday, thanks for the help guys!

----------


## anaBROLIC

yes. sounds like masteron which are illegal. they are decent..

----------


## POSH

> Probably Masterone 45mg.
> 
> Edit: removed UGL name, I suggest you do the same since its against the rules here.


Are you talking about Masteron ? I didn't know that came in pill form??? Is masterone different from masteron? Like just the ugl's name for a certain pill or something.??

----------


## MorganKane

Its from the ugl web site, cut and paste.
Not making any claims on what its is or could be.

----------


## yautja

sounds like they are the pink 45mg masterone from ** china.

----------


## firmechicano831

im taking some small pink pills from china. Anavar

----------


## MorganKane

If they have the 2 letters on one side and 45 on the other its not anavar .

----------


## Carlos_E

KNP, take a photo and post it in the steroid  picture foum.

----------

